# Flamingo 1 day turned into 2 6/3 & 6/4



## jerm (Sep 12, 2010)

>


My favorite picture... BA skiff!!!!

Awesome report, wish I had the time to make a trip.


----------



## KennyStCyr (Sep 9, 2011)

Nice job, can't wait to get down there again!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Great pics and great report!


----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

> Nice job, can't wait to get down there again!


let me know when you do and we'll head out!


Thanks guys, will be out there again this weekend, tides are looking great!


----------

